# Riding in Madrid or Barcelona?



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

We'll be in Madrid and/or Barcelona for a few days (September 27th to October 3rd). Are there any rides close to either town (and bike shops that rent decent gear)?
Thanks!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Flip!

Get in touch with Whafe...he lived in Barcelona for a couple of years, so he knows the rides in the area..


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

Post up again in mid-August. I'll be in the South of Spain (Cordoba, Granada, Sevilla) for a few weeks late July and if I'm lured by trails in Madrid/Barcelona I'll let you know.

G.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

There is loads . I used to live in barcelona and i used to ride in the hills behind tibidabo but there is more if you venture further afield. There is a bike park at La molina too


----------

